# **Ugandan Pastors Need Resources**



## panta dokimazete (Nov 1, 2006)

I am about to embark with several pastors on a missions journey to Uganda. (Nov. 6-16)

I have just found out that we will be teaching in a pastor's conference there and that the teaching/training school needs resources. 

From what I understand, we need to make sure our teaching is on the most basic of levels.

I am trying to compile some electronic documents to bring with me on USB Drive and disc for Pastor education purposes.

From what I understand, the pastors are simply tying Christ into their old pantheistic religions, so we are going to teach directly against that while we are there.

I am bringing the 1689 Bap. Confession of faith and probably some children's catechisms.

These pastors need easily understandable stepwise instruction in our faith.

Please link to any good resources that fit the criteria I have outlined - this is a great opportunity to edify the saints!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 1, 2006)

What churches will you be working with in Uganda?

The PCU is well served by Westminster Theological College & the Rev Emma Kiwanuka.

Dr Krabendam makes regular trips there to teach and as well O.Palmer Robertson is still at Africa Bible College I believe.

Also the ARP world witness mission sends Rev Whytock PhD to teach as part of the MT3 team.

Not to say they don't need help, they do but the Presbyterian chuch in Uganda is making a real effort with some notable success.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, I am going to be on an island off Lake Victoria - traveling from Entebbe.

Working through the SBC IMB group.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe you will meet Julius Twongyeirwe there. He is a Baptist with definite reformed theology who is involved with SIM right now helping pastors access the new Africa Bible Commentary. His group is called Proclamation Task and has a mailing address here in Portland, OR.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 2, 2006)

Brother, 

I was in Uganda for the month of May. I will be praying for your trip. There are many good churches there in Uganda, and yes, the pastors need our support. It will break your heart at how little our brother's have, and yet how content they are...very convicting. I hope all goes well for you. (If you are up in Mbale, look up Phil Proctor; he's an OPC missionary there. He has a great wife and family.)

Oh, well, just wanted to chime in.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2006)

nicnap said:


> Brother,
> 
> I was in Uganda for the month of May. I will be praying for your trip. There are many good churches there in Uganda, and yes, the pastors need our support. It will break your heart at how little our brother's have, and yet how content they are...very convicting. I hope all goes well for you. (If you are up in Mbale, look up Phil Proctor; he's an OPC missionary there. He has a great wife and family.)
> 
> Oh, well, just wanted to chime in.



Small world Nic, I know Phil as well from my days in Chattanooga. He grew up on the mission field (Israel) with my wifes cousins. Their folks were Bible Pres missionarys there.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 2, 2006)

Even smaller world...I went with Dr. K to Uganda. He knew me from the OPC, so he allowed me to go and meet up with Phil.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2006)

OK one more round.

Dr K is in PEI (about an hour away) teaching a modular course on James this week I had hoped to go but couldn't get time off work this week.


----------

